# How do you teach puppy to sit?



## Havanase100 (Sep 16, 2009)

How do you do it?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

You should go to your public library and get books on dog training and dog behavior. That way you will be prepared when you do get a dog.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

YouTube has some great training videos as well.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Paige said:


> You should go to your public library and get books on dog training and dog behavior. That way you will be prepared when you do get a dog.


Great idea! The best thing you can do is read books and do as much research on training and caring for you puppy before you get it. It will make things go so much more smoothly, as puppies are so challenging. Speaking from experience, unfortunately, it's better to be prepared and do it right from the beginning. I really regret not being better prepared.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's some recommended training books to get you started:

How to Raise a Puppy You Can Live With

The Power of Positive Dog Training

My Smart Puppy...


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Sit is the easiest command. Capote learned it in his first week. Stand in front of them with a treat in hand. Hold it about a foot above their nose in your fist and if necessary move it closer until he has to look up at it. His body should naturally fall into a sit position cause it's hard to see that way. Say the command but only once at a time. As soon as their bottom hits the floor give them the treat. If they have trouble 'getting' it at first, just gently push down on their backside to make them sit. They'll understand.


----------



## Havanase100 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks and i will definitely be reading books!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Stand with a treat in your hand so the dog knows you have the treat. Give the command once. Wait up to 45 seconds to a minute for the right answer. The "wait" is one of the most important ingredients in trick training and has to be a complete wait-no emotion, no talking, no nothing. He heard you say it. Further talk just adds confusion. The INSTANT you get the right answer praise and treat. You can include a hand signal to start with along with the command if you want and later be able to leave off the verbal command. 

A clicker can make it easier if your timing is perfect. You have to click the INSTANT you get the right answer. The click marks the right behavior and the treat can come later. Pam works with new puppy owners to show them how to use a clicker. I've never seen anyone get the timing right to start with but it does seem to make understanding the right INSTANT easier for the trainer after they do get it. I've seen Pam teach a dog she has never seen before a couple of tricks in a few minutes while demonstrating.

It's easiest to teach a command for the thing they give you first. Some will offer sit or down to start with without any encouragement and you can use this to your advantage to put a command to it. Like learning a different language, the more you learn the easier the next one becomes.

Command, wait, and praise/reward works for all sorts of things including teaching potty on command.


----------

